# Vitamin E



## thenaturalway (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a recipe that calls for 15,000 IU of Vitamin E.  How would I measure this in gelcaps (400 IU)? I'm sure it's an obvious answer but I want to make sure before I attempt the recipe and mess it up.

Any help would be appreciated! :roll:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like you would need 4 gel caps for the closest amount.

Irena


----------

